# Vaginal Bleeding Status Post Hysterectomy



## joanne71178 (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone know the ICD 9 code for post op bleeding following Hysterectomy?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## karey (Sep 28, 2012)

998.11


----------



## joanne71178 (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## zspoppa (Dec 27, 2017)

*ICD-10-CM for Vaginal Bleeding Post Hysterectomy*

for ICD-10 (2017-), I'd go with:
N99.820 _Postprocedural hemorrhage of a genitourinary system organ or structure following a genitourinary system procedure_


----------

